# Bill Griffin Motors Naas Rd



## niceoneted (27 Aug 2008)

Any one have any dealings with this garage good or bad. Can you post or PM me with any info. Really searching for the right car and have found one here although had intended to go up north. 
Thanks


----------



## DaveD (28 Aug 2008)

Bought a car from them last year, good price and car seems fine, been serviced by my mechanic since and he found no issues. Helpful enough to deal with, I opted for no warranty as it only covered engine for 3 months and was additional to the price of the car and didn't seem good value - only a form of gambling anyhow.

Whats the car?


----------



## Towger (28 Aug 2008)

I bought one off him a couple of years ago, it has not broken down yet  He works on the principle of low over heads and a high turn over. A lot of his cars are off loaded from the main dealers, who get them as trade-ins. He will fix anything that needs to be fixed before selling them (his father has a garrage behind him) and offer you a standard 2nd hand warranty. Like any car new or second hand you can be lucky or unlucky with the car.


----------



## niceoneted (28 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys it's just for the reassurance that the garage aren't dodgy. Im looking at an 05 Toyota Corolla, I think he brings some in from the North or UK would that be right? Just that some of the photos had northern regs on them. I think that's why he is priced competitively. 
Are they any good for a haggle with a cash deal?


----------



## Towger (28 Aug 2008)

He may well be bringing them in from the north, it seems to be better value now. I have noticed in recent months that a place near me is also doing that. Try for a discount, I know he may drop off a little or drop the warranty for a few hundred. I tried cash in hand, but he was not taking any more off. He works of the principle of offering rock bottom prices and will tell you this him self! Look for Bill him self, not one of the young lads.


----------



## cgc5483 (28 Aug 2008)

Bought a car off him last year, was a NI import as well.  You can try haggling with him but doubt you'll get anywhere.


----------



## corolla (10 Oct 2008)

Hey ,just bought a car last week from Bill , this tread appeared when i was searching  prior to buying so went ahead with it. Over all very impressed with the price and service , seems to be a big player in the market ,was very busy showroom the 3 times i was in, while everywere else i looked was dead. 
Bill himself is very honest ,he knew he was the cheapest but still gave me full warranty /service etc. told him i got luas to work sometimes so he gave me a free valet next time i was using it,he's located beside my stop.
Enjoyable experience compared to most garages. 
(ps..they have alot of cars on their roof found that fun,some view try it!!)
Lizzy


----------

